# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Առողջ և անառողջ հագուստ

## Ֆոտոն

Բոլորս ամեն օր առնչվում ենք հագուկապի բազմազան առաջարկին, որտեղ դժվար է կողմնորոշվել. կտորների անհամար տեսակներ, գույներ, ոճեր, տարբեր երկրների ֆաբրիկաներ, հայտնի ու անհայտ ֆիրմաներ, գների լայն տիրույթ... :Wacko: 
Այսքանից գլուխ հանելը առանձին մասնագիտության նյութ է:

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ քննարկել հագուստեղենի առողջական հատկանիշները: :Smile: 
 Որ կտորից ու ինչպիսի ձևվածք ունեցող հագուստներն են ավելի առողջարար, որոնք խիստ վնասակար: Իհարկե չմոռանանք, որ ցանկացած բան գրելիս պետք է այն ստույգ լինի, քանի որ մարդու առողջության հետ գործ ունենք: Իսկ ուղղակի սեփական փորձի կամ կարծիքի մասին գրելիս անպայման նշել այդ մասին: 

Ես կարծում եմ, (ու ոչ միայն ես) որ հագուստի արտաքին գեղեցկության հետևից ընկնելով՝ հաճախ ենք մեզ ենթարկում վտանգների. ոչ շատ տաք եղանակին հատկապես կարևոր օրգանների շրջանում հագուստի բացվածքները խիստ վնասակար են: Կարճ մեջքով շալվարները, որ մոդա են եկել ու «գեղեցիկ» են համարվում աղջիկների համար մանավանդ, անցանկալի են: Երիկամները հարկավոր է տաք պահել: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարճ պիջակները, շապիկները, ամենազգայուն ու կարևոր օրգանները չծածկելով, կրում ենք կարճ մեջքով շալվարների հետ... հետևանքները անխոսափելի են: Կարծում եմ, որ այս մոդան աշխարհի կողմից նենգ մտադրությունների համար է ստեղծված: Հայ երիտասարդությունն էլ հիմնականում չի դիմանում գայթակղությանն ու հանգիստ ենթարկվում: Հատկապես հագուստի այս տեսակներն եմ շեշտում, քանի որ դա հատկապես ազդում է սեռական օրգանների ու հետևաբար պտղաբերության վրա, ու ինչքանով որ ինձ է հայտնի, հայ տղաների շրջանում անպտղության թիվն աճել է: Այս պայմաններում, որ ամուսնալուծությունները շատացել են, ամուսնացող զույգերն էլ պակասել,   մեկ ընտանիքին միջինում բաժին ընկնող երեխաների թիվը 1,5-ի մոտ է (բնակչության թիվը պահպանելու համար այդ թիվը 3-ից պակաս չպետք է լինի), անհանգստանալու ավելի քան բավարար առիթ կա:
Մի բան էլ մեր տատերից. ինչքան գիտեմ, մեր տատերը մի քանի շրջազգեստ իրար վրա էին հագնում, դա ամոթի կամ ուրիշ բանի հետ դժվար թե կապված լիներ: Մի շապիկ ու մեջքը բաց տաբատ չեն հագել. միգուցե մի բան գիտեի՞ն... :Think: 

Շատ ցավոտ հարց է: Եթե հիմնարար գիտելիքներ ունեցողներ կան կտորների ու հագուստի ասպարեզում, խնդրում եմ ակտիվ լինել ու խորհուրդ տալ: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (03.05.2010), Chuk (03.05.2010), Hda (03.05.2010), Rhayader (03.05.2010), Yellow Raven (03.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Արշակ (03.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2010), Դատարկություն (03.05.2010), Դեկադա (03.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010), Մանուլ (03.05.2010), Ուլուանա (03.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Մի բան էլ մեր տատերից. ինչքան գիտեմ, մեր տատերը մի քանի շրջազգեստ իրար վրա էին հագնում, դա ամոթի կամ ուրիշ բանի հետ դժվար թե կապված լիներ: Մի շապիկ ու մեջքը բաց տաբատ չեն հագել. միգուցե մի բան գիտեի՞ն...


մեր տատերի ժամանակ բաքսիներ ու այլ ջերմային ստաբիլ ռեժիմը ապահովող սարքեր չկային /ցավոք  :Smile: /: չնայած, Հայաստանի պայմաններում մասամբ դու ճիշտ ես, քանի որ տարվա մոտ 6 ամիս  ջերային հավասար պայմաններ /արհեստական/ համարյա թե Երևանում չի ապահովվում: ու այն, ինչ որ հանգիստ ու առողջության համար  անվտանգ  հագնում  են մի շարք այլ զարգացած կոմինիկացաներով քաղաքներում, Երևանի համար պևակտիկ չեն ու հազար ձևի հիվանդության բուն: օրինակ էս վերջերս իմացա, որ Երևանում տարածված է ինչ որ նոր գրիպ, որը խփում է նաև թոքերին: դա առաջին  հերթին  ջերմային տարբերություններ ադյունք է:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ախր Հայաստանում ընտրության հնարավորություն էլ չկա հագուստի, որ ասենք բարձր մեջքով շալվար գնենք: Գնացել էի շալվար գնելու, կներեք, բայց էն աստիճանի ցածր են մեջքերը, որ հազիվ աղջիկների սեռական օրգաննա փակում : Ապսուրդա: Բարձր մեջք ասելով ման էի գալիս, վերջը մի բան գտա, գոնե թեեեթև բարձր էր համեմատ մնացածի : Հետո էլ տնեցիք ջղայնանում են մեր վրա, որ տենց շալվարներ ենք առնում, ախր չկա, չկաաաաա:Կամ ման ես գալիս միիիքիչ տակի մասը ազատ շալվար, որ ասենք կոշիկիդ վրա գա, դաելա դիֆիցիտ դարձել, նենց նեղ են տակի մասերը, ոնցոր կալգոտկա հագնես :Wacko:

----------

sharick (04.05.2010), Sophie (04.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010), Ուլուանա (03.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Առաջի հերթին պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել ներքնաշորերին: Այն շորը, որը մարմնի հետ ունի անմիջական շփում պետք ա լինի բամբակե: Կարծում եմ սա նորություն չի ու սա բոլոր բժիշկներն են միաբերան ասում: Իսկ մեր աղջիկները հագնում են կրուժավաներով, լայկրայից եւ նմանատիպ  բաներ: Գուցե շատերը չհամաձայնվեն մոդայիկ լինելու տեսակետից, բայց բամբակե շատ գեղեցիկներ էլ կան: Մի քիչ թանկ են իհարկե, բայց կարծում եմ առողջության համար կարելի է գոնե ներքնաշորերի հարցում չզլանալ: Կարճ շալվարները լրիվ մի ուրիշ թեման են: Բացի նա, որ չեն ծածկում կարեւոր օրգանները, նրանք նաեւ մարմնի մասերն են աղավաղում: Կարճ մեջքով շալվար իմ կարծիքով պետք ա հագնեն նրանք, ովքեր որովայնի շրջանում խնդիրներ չունեն կապված ճարպերի հետ: Հենց դա ա պատճառ դառնում ավելորդ «մսերի»,  բացի նա, որ մեր պայմաններում վտանգավոր է առողջության համար: Կիսագուլպաները.... Բնականաբար մեր տատիկների հագած հաստ «չուլկիները» հիմա տեղին չի մոդայի տեսակետից, բայց կարծում եմ գոնե ձմռան ցուրտ ամիսներին բարակ կալգոտկաների փոխարեն կարելի է հագնել հաստ կալգոտկաներ: Դրանցից ճարելը էտքան էլ դժվար գործ չէ: 

Ի դեպ տղաների անպտղության պատճառներից մեկը նաեւ պլավկա կոչվածներն են, որոնք ընդգրկելով մարմինը վնաս են հասցնում սեռական օրգաններին: Սա մենակ իմ կարծիքը չի, սա ինձ բժիշկներն են ասել եւ կարծում եմ ակումբի բժիշկներն էլ դա կահավստեն: Հիմա կան շատ գեղեցիկ շորտատիպ ներքնաշորեր, որոնք հիգիենայի տեսակետից շատ օգտակար են: 

Մի խոսքով ամենից կարեւորը ներքնաշորի որակն ու ձեւն  է, իսկ մնացածը կարծում եմ ավելի հարմար է ամեն եղանակին համապատասխան հագնելը:


Ի դեպ, բացի նա, որ հագուստի հարցում ենք «տգետ», մենք նաեւ չգիտենք առողջությունը պահպանելու ձեւերը: Եթե հիշում եք, մեր տատաիկնեը միշտ զգուշացնում էին, սառը տեղեր չնստել: Իսկ այսօր ձմռան ցրտին շատ երիտասարդների կտեսնենք օր. հրապարակի քարերին նստած կամ էլ այգիների սառը նստարաններին:

----------

Farfalla (03.05.2010), Yeghoyan (03.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Արևածագ (04.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (03.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010), Ուլուանա (03.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.05.2010)

----------


## Hda

Կուզեի քննարկենք էտ ԿԵԴԻ կոչեցյալը…

Միգուցե սխալը ես եմ՞..Մեր Ժամանակ միայն ֆիզկուլտւրայի դասին էինք հագնում,ոչ դասատուներ,ոչ էլ ծնողները թույլ չէին տա հագնել դասից դուրս կամ էլ բակում ֆուտբոլ  խաղալիս,և գտնում եմ որ ճիչտ էին:Հա մեկ էլ կարողա մեկի կոչիկը նորոգման էր,ու ուրիչ բան չուներ հագնելու (հա ժամանակ էլ ա եղել,որ 2 կոչիկ ունենալն էլ ա ճոխություն եղել),բայց մեկ ա է,դպրոց հաստատ չէին թողնի:Մեզ բացատրում էին,որ էտ անտերը լրիվ ռեզինից ա,որն էլ վնաս է առողջությանը:Հիմա....
բակում ֆուտբոլ խաղալը վերացել ա,կարողա էտ ռեզինի հատկություններն էլ փոխվել դառել ա առողջարար տեղյակ չենք՞ մենք էլ հագնենք գնաք գործի:Բեմ են բարձրանում դրանով,երգում,վախենամ բալետն էլ դրանով կատարեն,իսկ օպերա գնացող հաստատ համոզված եմ կան..Սպորտային կոչիկից վերացվել է լրիվ հեղինակավոր հանդերձանքի,քարը գլուխը եթե վնաս չի,ինչի չուրջն էլ կրտսեր աղջկաս հետ վիճում ենք,պարզ է ինքը հաղթում է,քանի որ չրջապատն էլ է իր կողմից..

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.05.2010), Yeghoyan (03.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (03.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Կուզեի քննարկենք էտ ԿԵԴԻ կոչեցյալը…
> 
> Միգուցե սխալը ես եմ՞..Մեր Ժամանակ միայն ֆիզկուլտւրայի դասին էինք հագնում,ոչ դասատուներ,ոչ էլ ծնողները թույլ չէին տա հագնել դասից դուրս կամ էլ բակում ֆուտբոլ  խաղալիս,և գտնում եմ որ ճիչտ էին:Հա մեկ էլ կարողա մեկի կոչիկը նորոգման էր,ու ուրիչ բան չուներ հագնելու (հա ժամանակ էլ ա եղել,որ 2 կոչիկ ունենալն էլ ա ճոխություն եղել),բայց մեկ ա է,դպրոց հաստատ չէին թողնի:Մեզ բացատրում էին,որ էտ անտերը լրիվ ռեզինից ա,որն էլ վնաս է առողջությանը:Հիմա....
> բակում ֆուտբոլ խաղալը վերացել ա,կարողա էտ ռեզինի հատկություններն էլ փոխվել դառել ա առողջարար տեղյակ չենք՞ մենք էլ հագնենք գնաք գործի:Բեմ են բարձրանում դրանով,երգում,վախենամ բալետն էլ դրանով կատարեն,իսկ օպերա գնացող հաստատ համոզված եմ կան*..Սպորտային կոչիկից վերացվել է լրիվ հեղինակավոր հանդերձանքի*,քարը գլուխը եթե վնաս չի,ինչի չուրջն էլ կրտսեր աղջկաս հետ վիճում ենք,պարզ է ինքը հաղթում է,քանի որ չրջապատն էլ է իր կողմից..


Համաձայն եմ: Իրականում սպորտային կոշիկնեը ունեն շատ մեծ թերություն: Էն ինչը մեզ են հրամցնում լրիվ անորակ ա: Դրանք երկար ժամանակ հագնելով առաջի հերթին  ոտքերը քրտնում են. ինչը կարա հանդիսանա սնկային հիվանդությունների առաջացման նախապայման:

Չնայած համաձայն էլ եմ այն հարցում, որ շրջապատն է թելադրում ճաշակը:

----------

Hda (03.05.2010)

----------


## Hda

> ...
> Չնայած համաձայն էլ եմ այն հարցում, որ շրջապատն է թելադրում ճաշակը:


ես կասեի,պարտադրում
Հարթաթաթյություն կամ նման այլ խնդիրներին էլ նպաստում են,այն դեպքում եր նորմալ կոչիկներում այդ պայմանները հնարավորին չափ հաչվի են առնվում...

----------


## Դեկադա

> ես կասեի,պարտադրում
> *Հարթաթաթյություն* կամ նման այլ խնդիրներին էլ նպաստում են,այն դեպքում եր նորմալ կոչիկներում այդ պայմանները հնարավորին չափ հաչվի են առնվում...


Դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ շուկան լեփ լեցուն ա չինական միանգամյա օգտագործման իրերով, ուրեմն նման խնդիրների լուծվող չեն: Հարթաթաթության համար նախատեսված կոշկիները կան որոնք թանկ են, այսինքն միջին աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդը դժվար կարողանա դա գնե.լ հետեւաբար նա գնում եւ հագցնում է այն ինչը համապատասխան է իր գրպանին առաջի հերթին: Ի դեպ ներքնաշորերի հարցում էլ որակյալը ճարելը դծվար է: Պետք ասկսել նրանից, որ շուկան առաջարկի որակյալ ապրանք, որ այդտեղից էլ գնորդը կարողանա գնի իրեն անհրաժեշտը: Շուկան ինչ աառաջարկում ա էն էլ գնում են, էստեղ մնում ա գնորդը ինքը ընտրի դրանց մեջից՝ իր գիտելիքի ու ֆինանսին համապատասխան:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերջին մի քանի տարին աշխատում եմ ինչքան հնարավոր է քիչ առնեմ սինտետիկ թելերից սվիտրեր։ 
Մի քանի հատ սվիտր ունեի, որոնք հագնելուց սկսում էի քոր գալ, իսկ երբ սինթետիկ կուրտկայի տակից էի հգանում, իրար հետ շփումից ոնց որ էլեկտրականություն առաջանար  :Jpit:  հանելուց տոկը խփում էր...  :LOL: 

Շատ զվելի ա... 95 % polyester, viscose, որ գրած ա լինում, նշանակում ա դրանից պետք ա կիլոմտերերով հեռու մնալ։ Մաքուր սինտետիկա ա

Ու շոշաթելուց էլ "ճռճռում" ա... զզվում եմ

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.05.2010), Կաթիլ (04.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի հուշում անեմ. հագուստ ու կոշիկ չճարել հասկացությունը շատ լայն ա: Երկիր կա, որ միայն մի տեսակի բաներ են վաճառվում ու իսկապես մեկ այլ բան գտնելն անհնար է, բայց համաձայնեք, որ խորհրդային ժամանակներից հետո մանավանդ, տեսականին բավական լայն է հիմա: Բարձր ու մեր աչքին բավական հին կամ մոդայից դուրս երևացող շալվարներ կան ևրոպական հագուստի խանութներում: Շատ ավելի որակով հագուստ, հաճախ ընդհանրապես չօգտագործած, կարելի հենց այդտեղ գտնել: Ներքնաշորին սա չի վերաբերում: 

Սառը քարերին նստելը (իհարկե մինչև իմ գլխին չեկավ, ես էլ չիմացա) շատ վնաս ա: Ավելի լավ է երթուղայինում ուրիշի գիրկը նստելը քան սառը քարին: Ավելի լավ է կուրտկան հանել ու տակը դնելը, մեր հայրենական հողից ու փոշուց էլ պետք չի վախենալ: Չի ուտի:

Եթե երիտասարդությունը զանգվածային սկսի փնտրել ու ամեն տեղ հարցնել բարձր շալվարներ, պահանջարկն էլ կփոխվի:
Մի հավելում էլ էսթետիկայի տեսանկյունից. յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է կես ժամվա երթևեկության ընթացքում երթուղայինում տեսենել հազար ու մի քամակ՝ կալգոտկայով, մի կերպ ձգվող շապիկով կամ մերկ այս փոփոխական եղանակին, դեռ վրայից էլ միայն կուրծքը մի կերպ ծածկող կուրտկա: Տգեղ ա շատ:

----------

Yevuk (08.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Մի հուշում անեմ. հագուստ ու կոշիկ չճարել հասկացությունը շատ լայն ա: Երկիր կա, որ միայն մի տեսակի բաներ են վաճառվում ու իսկապես մեկ այլ բան գտնելն անհնար է, բայց* համաձայնեք, որ խորհրդային ժամանակներից հետո մանավանդ, տեսականին բավական լայն է հիմա*: Բարձր ու մեր աչքին բավական հին կամ մոդայից դուրս երևացող շալվարներ կան ևրոպական հագուստի խանութներում: Շատ ավելի որակով հագուստ, հաճախ ընդհանրապես չօգտագործած, կարելի հենց այդտեղ գտնել: Ներքնաշորին սա չի վերաբերում: 
> 
> Սառը քարերին նստելը (իհարկե մինչև իմ գլխին չեկավ, ես էլ չիմացա) շատ վնաս ա: Ավելի լավ է երթուղայինում ուրիշի գիրկը նստելը քան սառը քարին: Ավելի լավ է կուրտկան հանել ու տակը դնելը, մեր հայրենական հողից ու փոշուց էլ պետք չի վախենալ: Չի ուտի:
> 
> Եթե երիտասարդությունը զանգվածային սկսի փնտրել ու ամեն տեղ հարցնել բարձր շալվարներ, պահանջարկն էլ կփոխվի:
> Մի հավելում էլ էսթետիկայի տեսանկյունից. յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարող է կես ժամվա երթևեկության ընթացքում երթուղայինում տեսենել հազար ու մի քամակ՝ կալգոտկայով, մի կերպ ձգվող շապիկով կամ մերկ այս փոփոխական եղանակին, դեռ վրայից էլ միայն կուրծքը մի կերպ ծածկող կուրտկա: Տգեղ ա շատ:


Համաձայնեմ ընդգծածիս հետ,նաեւ ավելացնեմ, որ խորհրդային տարիների հագուստը ավելի որակով էր: Որակով, ոչ մոդայիկությամբ: Թեպետ էն ժամանակվա մոդան էլ դա էր: Պարզապես այն միօրինակ էր եւ մատչելի բոլորին: Իսկ հիմա կա բազմազանություն, կա ընտրության լայն հնարավորությաւն: Ուղղակի հիմա որակյալը գնելու խնդիր կա: Կան շատ որակյալ հագուստներ եւ կոշկեղեն: Էստեղ խնդիրը արդեն թեմայի հետ առնչություն չունեցող ֆինանսին է վերաբերվում: Ի դեպ համաձայն էլ եմ որ սեքընդ- հենդ-երի հարցում: Բայց էստեղ էլ կա մտածելակերպի կարծրատիպ՝ դրանցից օգտվելու հարցում:

Իսկ էթիկական տեսակետից... երեւի մտածում են, որ բաց  քամակով « գայթակղելը» ավելի հեշտ կստացվի, քան խելքով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ընդհանրապես, տոնավաճառներում բնական բրդից կամ բամբակից բաներ գտնելը շատ բարդ ա...
Վերջերս նույնիսկ ապշել էի, երբ տեսա, որ բաղնքի խալաթ են վաճառում սինթետիկ սրբիչի կտորից  :Bad: 

Իսկ կաշեմիրից սվիտրերը խանութներում 30-40 հազարից են սկսում։ Բրդից կոստյումներն էլ են շատ ավելի թանկ, համեմատած սինթետիկների հետ։ Ընդհանրապես, վերջերս նկատում եմ, որ ոչ բրենդային– չինական հագուստ մաքուր բրդից ու բամբակից չկա...  Օրնակ, բրդից կոստյումներ...
Բրդինը մենակ բրենդային են ու շատ թանկ  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ֆինանսկական մասը իսկապես հեշտ չի: Բայց ախր սկսած 3000 դրամից կարելի է ունենալ բոթաս, մինչև 18000, ու որակն այս տիրույթում ոչ մի զգալի փոփոխություն չի կրում:
Ավելի շատ դժվարանում եմ կոշիկի հայթայման գործում: Վերջերս գնել էի բոթասանման կոշիկ, արտաքինից կաշվի նման: Հարմար էր, 10 000 դրամ: Մի անգամ, երկու անգամ հագնելով ոտքերս ահավոր ցավում էին, կամաց-կամաց «բացվեցին», բայց հասկացա, որ 10 րոպե հագնելով մինչև հիմա էլ գերհոգնած ու սուր ցավերի է բերում: Սխալ կառուցվածքով կոշիկ է փաստորեն: Այսինքն երաշխավորված որակ ունենալու համար նվազագույնը չգիտեմ ինչքան պետք է վճարել:

Նկատել եմ, որ հայերը շատ են խուսափում գլխարկից, շատերը ողջ ձմեռ գլխաբաց են պտտվում չգիտեմինչից ամաչելով, իբր քիթն է մեծ երևում, մազերն են նստում, ֆենածն է փչանում: Հիմարություն եմ համարում: Մինչև հիմա էլ, այս փոփոխական, անձրևոտ ու քամոտ եղանակին գլխարկն անհրաժեշտ է բազմաթիվ մրսածությունների տեսակներից սկսած մինչև գլխի բարդ հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար: Ավելացնեմ, որ ականջները ծածկելն էլ չէր խանգարի: Երբեմն ծնողները երեխայի հետ դուրս են գալիս. երեխան գլխարկով, ծնողը գլխաբաց: Տարբերությունը ո՞րն է, ականջը զգայուն օրգան է, թեթև մրսելուց էլ գրիպներ են սկսվում:

----------

Chuk (04.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Արևածագ (04.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2010), Հայուհի (03.05.2010), Ուլուանա (03.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Չեմ կարծում, որ դժվար ա «առողջ հագուստ» գտնելը:  :Wink: 
Ես էսքան գրածները կարդալուց հետո հասկացա, որ ես հետևում եմ առողջությանս՝ ձմռանը առանց գլխարկ տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս, շալվարներս երկար չեն, բայց ոչ էլ կարճ են և այլն…
Ես մենակ կոշիկների պրոբլեմ եմ ունենում  :Sad:  Նոր կոշիկ հագնելուց մինիմում մի շաբաթ ոտքերս ահավոր ցավում են, ստիպված սանտավիկ եմ կպցնում ոտքերիս նոր հագնում, մինչև բացվի: Միշտ հագնում եմ շատ ցածր կոշիկներ(ամենաբարձր կոշիկս  կես սմ բարձրություն ա ունենում  :Jpit: ): Կրունկով կոշիկներ հագնողներից, որ հարցնում եմ իրենց մոտ չկա էդ պրոբլեմը: Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց նկատել եմ էդ պրոբլեմը մենակ ցածր հագնողների մոտ:
Երևի միակ փրկությունը թանկարժեք կոշիկ առնելն ա, բայց դա էլ ֆինանսականի հետ ա կապված: :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցածր մեջքով տաբատները հենց սկզբից չեմ սիրել։ Ինչ մոդա են ընկել, անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ են մոդայից դուրս գալու։  :Sad:  Ինձ դրանց ոչ տեսքն է դուր գալիս, ոչ էլ հարմարությունը։ Բայց դե, ինչպես Enigmatic–ը նկատեց, ամենուր մենակ դրանք են, երկար մեջքով ուղղակի չկա։ Էդ երևի իրոք էն քիչ բաներից է, որ նույնիսկ էսօրվա լայն ընտրանին հնարավորություն չի տալիս գտնելու։ Պատկերացրեք, նույնիսկ էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, ես դեռ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում գտնել բարձր մեջքով տաբատ։ Մոդան, ըստ երևույթին, շատ խորն ու լայնատարած արմատներ է գցել։ Ես արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ, որ դրանք երբևէ դուրս կգան մոդայից։ Համաձայն եմ, որ պահանջարկն է ծնում առաջարկ, բայց էս դարում աղջիկները, ցավոք, նախ և առաջ, գայթակղիչ տեսք ունենալու մասին են մտածում, ի՞նչ առողջություն, ի՞նչ բան։ 
Բայց իսկապես կարելի է որոշել ու տարբեր խանութներում գոնե որոշ մարդկանցով հերթով գնալ, հարցնել երկար մեջքով տաբատների մասին։ Մեկ էլ տեսար՝ ֆայմեցին, բերեցին։ Բայց դե պիտի էնքան հարցնող լինի, որ գոնե մի քիչ երաշխիք ունենան, որ բերածը կվաճառվի, թե չէ մի քանի հոգու համար հաստատ ռիսկի չեն դիմի։

----------

Chuk (04.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Հայուհի (04.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերոնշյալ դիտարկումներին մի երկու բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ։ Վնասակար են նաև շատ նեղ, մարմինը կիպ գրկող շորերը, որոնք շատ աղջիկներ հագնում են իրենց մարմնի բարեմասնությունները (ոմանք էլ՝ առանց հասկանալու, ծալքերով կախ ընկած ճարպաշերտերը) ընդգծելու համար։ Էդպիսի հագուստի մեջ մարմինը լիարժեք չի շնչում, ճնշվում են նյարդային վերջույթները։

Որոշ հետաքրքիր դիտարկումներ եմ կարդացել այս կամ այն նորաձևության հետ ի հայտ եկող որոշակի հիվանդությունների մասին։ Այսպես, ըստ վիճակագրության՝ այն շրջանում, երբ նորաձև է եղել լայն ու թեթև հագուստը, կտրուկ նվազել է սրտանոթային հիվանդությունների թիվը, բայց փոխարենն աճել է լյարդի հիվանդությունների թիվը։ Կորսաժներն ու նեղ կրծկալներն իրենց հետ բերել են երիկամային անբավարարության սրացում։ Իսկ, օրինակ, ամբողջովին փակ շորերն ու բարձր օձիքները խթանել են թոքերի հիվանդությունները։

----------

EgoBrain (08.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ցածր մեջքով տաբատները հենց սկզբից չեմ սիրել։ Ինչ մոդա են ընկել, անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ են մոդայից դուրս գալու։  Ինձ դրանց ոչ տեսքն է դուր գալիս, ոչ էլ հարմարությունը։ Բայց դե, ինչպես Enigmatic–ը նկատեց, ամենուր մենակ դրանք են, երկար մեջքով ուղղակի չկա։ Էդ երևի իրոք էն քիչ բաներից է, որ նույնիսկ էսօրվա լայն ընտրանին հնարավորություն չի տալիս գտնելու։ Պատկերացրեք, նույնիսկ էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, ես դեռ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում գտնել բարձր մեջքով տաբատ։ Մոդան, ըստ երևույթին, շատ խորն ու լայնատարած արմատներ է գցել։ Ես արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ, որ դրանք երբևէ դուրս կգան մոդայից։ Համաձայն եմ, որ պահանջարկն է ծնում առաջարկ, բայց էս դարում աղջիկները, ցավոք, նախ և առաջ, գայթակղիչ տեսք ունենալու մասին են մտածում, ի՞նչ առողջություն, ի՞նչ բան։


Գիտեք մեկ էլ ինչնա հետաքրքիր, որ բարձր մեջքով տաբատները խիստ տարածված են արաբական երկրներում, ինչը կարծես անսովոր է թվում: Դե էնտեղ տաք է, մեջք մրսացնելու հավանականությունը շատ քիչ է, կարելի է ասել համարյա դա խնդիր չի իրենց մոտ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ էտ երկրներում շուկան լիքն է այդ տեսակ տաբատներով: Որ հորքուրս գնումա Սիրիա ինձ միշտ տենց տաբատներա բերում, դրանցից մի ահագին ունեմ, բայց ցավոք միշտ չի որ կարելիա հարմարեցնել այստեղից գնած վերնազգեստերի հետ: Ի դեպ, հենց այնտեղից բերված հագուստը շատ ավելի որակով է, բամբակից է, իսկ եթե բախտդ բերում է մետաքսից էլ կհանդիպես: Իհարկե մետաքսը շատ թանկարժեք է, բայց ավելի լավ է ունենալ մեկ երկու որակով ու առողջության համար վտանգ չներկայացնող հագուստ, քան մի ամբողջ զգեստապահարան ամենատրբեր հագուստեղենից: 
Ես մի մեծ տատիկ ունեի/մամայիս տատիկը/ ասում էր հերիք չի էտ թշնամու շալվարները հագնեք, ախր մի սերունդ հետ էլ երեխա չեք կարողանալու ունենաք..... Ես դե էն ժամանակ փոքր էի ու ճիշտն ասած տաբատ չէի հագնում, առաջին տաբատս հագել եմ 5 դասարանում և ունեցել եմ միայն այդ մեկը: դրանից հետո մեկ էլ արդեն մշտական հագուստիս մաս կազմեց 8-9 դասարաններում: Հիմա զարմանում էլ եմ ոնց եմ տենց ապրել առանց շալվարների  :Blush:  Ուղղակի հայրիկս միշտ ասում էր/ա աղջիկը պետքա շրջազգեստ հագնի, այն տաք է պահում ոտքերը, մանավանդ վերին հատվածում, որտեղ կանացի կարևոր օրգաններն են: Դա բացատրում էր ֆիզիկայով, թե ոնցա օդը մարմնի ջերմաստիճանից տաքանում էտ լայն հատվածում ու տաք պահում, իսկ տաբատները քիֆ կպած են ոտքերին ու կարելիա ասել համարյա արտաքին օդի հետ են շփվում: Դե չգիտեմ տեսականորեն դա ոնց, բայց ես սկսեցի մրսել ու հիվանդանալ 8-9 դասարաններում ու մինչև հիմա էլ սեզոնային հիվանդությունները գալիս ու կպնում են ինձ: Մերոնք էլ հա կասեն փոքր ժամանակ ,բայց ինչ առողջ երեխա ես եղել, իսկ միգուցե ամբողջ  պատճառը հենց էտա, չգիտեմ:
Ամեն ամիս երևի երկու անգամ, ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ գնում ենք հիվանդանոց: Նա բուժման կուրսեր է անցնում, որ հետագայում բալիկ ունենա: Երևի արդեն 7-8 անգամ միասին գնացել ենք ու պատկերացրեք 1,5 ժամ հերթ ենք կանգնում մինչև հասնի նրա հերթը, բժկի մոտ մտնում են երեքական մարդ ամեն դուռը բացվելուց ու դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ հանդիպել նույն դեմքով մարդկանց:Ամեն անգամ նոր մարդիկ են, միջին տարիքի կանայք ու երիտասարդ ամուսիններ  :Sad:  Նենց ցավալիա դա տեսնելը: Փաստորեն մեր ազգի մի ահռելի մաս տառապում է անպտղությամբ հենց իրենց ժամանակին չհետևելու, մրսացնելու համար ու հետագայում էլ մեծ գումարներ ծախսում, որ հետ բերեն կորցրածը: Ճիշտա ես ամենը միայն հագուստի պատճառով չի, բայց հիմնականում հենց հագուստն է մեծ դեր խաղում: Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավել վճարել, մի քիչ քեզ նեղել, թվացյալ գեղեցկությունից զրկվել, բայց առողջ լինել: Առողջ մարդն է առաջին հերթին գեղեցիկ լինում: Թե չէ հասարակական տրանսպորտից կոկիկ հագնված, բայց ներքնազգեստի բրենդը դուրս եկած ու հա մեջքը փակող աղջիկը երբեք իմ աչքում գեղեցիկ լինել չի կարող:
Հիմնականում կանանց մասին էր խոսքս, բայց նույնը վերաբերում է նաև տղամարդկանց:
Մեկ էլ կուզենայի հղիների համար նախատեսված զգեստերից խոսել... ախր հասկանում եք գնում ես հատուկ նախատեսված խանութ, ցանականում ես համապատասխան ու ինչը ես դեպքում էլ ավելի կարևորա որակով հագուստ գնել, մանավանդ ներքնազգեստ, որը անմիջական շփման մեջ է մարմնի հետ ու շատ կարևոր, իսկ այնտեղ համարյա բոլոր հագուստները սինթետիկ են ու քիֆ մարմինը գրկող, որը ես դեպքում ուղղակի չի կարելի: Նենց եմ նեղվում...  :Sad:  Երբ կլինի գա ամառը ու կրկին հագնենք լայն, թեթև, փափուկ, եթերային շրջազգեստերը տափակ կոշիկներով  :Love: 
Ինչ էլ շատ գրեցի, վերջում անգամ երազեցի :Jpit: 

հ.գ. Ուզում էի մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ շատ տեղին ու օգտակար թեմա ես բացել Ֆոտոն ջան, ապրես:

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.05.2010), Yevuk (08.05.2010), Արևածագ (04.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.05.2010), Դեկադա (04.05.2010), Հայուհի (04.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի բան էլ հիշեցի նոր  :Jpit: 
Ինչքան գիտեմ, բամբակը սպիտակեցնելու համար արդյունաբերությունում քլոր է օգտագործվում, որը կրկին վնաս է առողջության համար։ Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ սպիտակեղենը սպիտակ բամբակից է, հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես տարբերել քլորով սպիտակեցրած բամբակը առանց քիմիկատների օգտագործման բամբակի՞
հետո, կարծում եմ ներկանյութերը, որոնք օգտագործում են գունավորելու համար, եւ օգտակար չեն։ Երբ լվանում ենք գունավոր շորեր, այդ ներկը տափվում է ջրի հետ, բնականաբար, երբ հագնում ենք այդ գունավոր շորերը, դրա ներկն էլ է շփվում մաշկի հետ։
Իդեալական տարբերակ է, իհարկե, շատ արհեստական ներկված շորեր չհագնել... Բայց դե դա հնարավոր է՞  :Think:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինքս վերջերս սիրում եմ բայկայից կամ բամբազից հագուստ: Վերջերս բայկայից ներսի մասով վադալասկա գնեցինք, միայն դրանով կարելի է չմրսել: Վրայից սովորական է, բայց տաք ու հաճելի: Ամբողջ հիասթափությունը լվանալիս է սկսվում: Դեղին ներկը գունավորում է բոլոր շորերը, տակից ու վրայից հագած շորերին էլ է գույն տալիս: Լողանալիս էլ այնպես է գույնը մարմնից թափվում, կարծես մարմինս եմ ներկել դեղին: Փաստորեն այդ տեսակ ներկերով հագուստը, որ համեմատաբար էժան է նաև, առողջարար չէ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կարճ կամ գոտին ո՛չ մեջքի վրա շալվարների հետ օգտագործում եմ ռեզինե կախիչներ (Подтяжки, հայերենը չգիտեմ): Մեջքի վրա սեղմող գոտին ինձ ավելի հաճելի է, քան դրանից ներքևում, մանավանդ եթե անընդհատ վտանգ կա, որ հեսա-հեսա շալվարը կընկնի:



Երևանում դեռ տեղ չեմ գտել, որ իմ ճաշակով կարողանամ գնել դրանցից, իմ ունեցածով եմ բավարարվում: Այդ պատճառով, երբ չի սազում հագածիս, կրում եմ սվիտրի, բլուզի տակից: Փոխարենը այդ օրը մոռանում եմ շալվարի գոյության մասին, ընկնելու, վեր քաշելու ու նման տգեղ այլ բաների մասին: :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, Լուսաբեր ջան: Քիչ էր մնում լաց լինեի՝ քո գրածները կարդալիս: Շատ ցավալի է:  :Sad: 
Ինձ միշտ թվում էր, որ շրջազգեստով ցուրտ կլինի: Իսկ երկար շրջազգեստն ինձ չի սազում կարծեմ:  :Blush:  Դրա համար նաև ամեն անգամ փորձել եմ ու չեմ գնել: Էլ չասած, որ իմ չափերի չի էլ լինում:
Հատուկ հղի կանանց համար խանութներ կարծեմ կան: Ես անձամբ տաբատների խանութ մտել եմ ու մեծ գայթակղությամբ նայում էի բարձր մեջքով ու փորի, մեջքի մասերում ռեզինից տաբատները: Ամաչեցի, չփորձեցի էլ: :Blush: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, շատ չեմ վստահում նորարար հագուստեղենին հղիների համար: Մայրիկս իր ժամանակից պահել է, մինչև հիմա էլ չի գցում այնժամանակվա հագուստներն ու ասում՝ «մի օր պետք կգա»: Որ փոքր էի, անիմստ էի համարում դրանք պահելը, բայց, ինչպես երևում է, փրկություն կարող է լինեն:  :Smile:

----------

